# Multiple in/out amps?



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Ideally I'd like to find an amp that would accept multiple inputs then pump them out to separate channels. 

The idea being to plug a few mp3 players, each doing something different, into a single unit that would them feed each channel's sound out on it's own speaker out in the haunt allowing indivual control of each channel.

Does such a device exist? Or do I have to go the route of dealing with mixers and/or individual amps?


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

ya just use a mixer and a bunch of practice amps and you should be good.....there are amp's out there that let you control the the sound to each speaker via a mixer....


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

You ever have one of those "Well, DUH!" moments? I just did last night.

My father does commercial satellite, audio and video work. He always has leftover equipment sitting around. He's got 6 amps leftover from a job a while back that they didn't want back. They were replaced with new units, these aren't worth the frieght to ship them.

Guess what I'm picking up from him in the near future. 

Hell, for free, I'll stack a few amps and run them that way. No problem! 


This will also solve an audio problem I'm having with my greeter. Rock on!


----------

